# Rough Cost To Replace Glass On Citizen Eco-Drive Sport



## Carl007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi all, I am considering buying a Citizen Eco-Drive Sport from a mate, unfortunately the glass is cracked so will need replacing. Any idea of a rough estimate as to cost? I would imagine if I sent it to Citizen it would be quite pricey so I was thinking of a High Street Jeweller or maybe a local watch repairer. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with a high street jeweller unless you know they're good.

Have you a pic of the watch?

Regs

Bry


----------



## Carl007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Bry, yes I do have a picture of the watch on photobucket but I am having trouble with the linking etc. I wish there were an easier way to upload pics on this forum! Lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Carl007 said:


> I wish there were an easier way to upload pics on this forum! Lol


I use tinypic.com.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

You can send most watches to Citizen UK for a free estimate for repairs (can someone help out with the address / tel no / email?) I've done this in the past and it's pretty easy - just post down and they normally email or write to you with an estimate.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

FWIW i took an older citizen quartz to a shopping centre watch hospital.i was quoted Â£20 and a couple of days to do the job.2 weeks later i called to be told "it's a citizen mate and they use a different crystal gasket-a flat one and the're hard to get".i took the watch away and sent it off to steve @ rytetime.the watch was back inside 2 weeks which includes posting there and back and the cost was Â£18 + postage.a proper job done by a proper watch repairer.sorted.

hth


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

could always email Roy and see what he says too


----------



## Carl007 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the information guys. Looks like I have a few options available to me, I'll post an update with the cost when it is sorted. Thanks Om_nom- I'll give Tinypics a try!


----------

